# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Gail (Helen Worth)

## kerry4nigel

CORONATION Street bosses are planning a spell behind bars for dowdy mum Gail Platt.

She is set to receive a tough 28-day jail sentence later in the year for failing to send wayward son David to school. It is believed the gripping plotline was discussed by show executives early in the year ??" and they have now decided to go ahead with the prison shocker.

A Corrie insider said: "The idea of poor Gail languishing in a jail cell would make great viewing. The repercussions on screen and off screen are just countless."

Viewers will soon see Gail (Helen Worth) struggling to keep troubled son David (Jack P Shepherd) at school.

The lad - in hot water at the moment for terrorising his mum by sending her cards he pretended were from her dead murderer husband Richard Hillman - claims he is being bullied by boys in the final year at his school, Weatherfield Comprehensive.

Gail agrees with the headmaster that he should be tutored at home until the start of the new term in September.

Ex-teacher Ken Barlow (Bill Roache) steps in to help ??" but David is still playing truant when the new school year starts.

The insider added: "As it stands, it is planned that Gail receives a letter saying she will be taken to court if David does not return to Weatherfield Comp.

"He doesn't, Gail goes to court and is told she is going down for 28 days!"

The last time Weatherfield saw one of its favourite residents behind bars was in 1998.

Innocent Deirdre Rachid (now Barlow) was left devastated at being convicted of credit card fraud. Deirdre (Anne Kirkbride) had been conned by her lover, fake pilot Jon Lindsay (Owen Aaronovitch) and a court refused to believe her story.

Her being sent to jail sparked outrage and a national campaign to Free the Weatherfield One began. Even Prime Minister Tony Blair made a tongue-in-cheek call for the Home Secretary to intervene to get her released.

After 18 days inside, Deirdre was finally freed when Lindsay's web of lies began to unravel and his bigamous wife turned up on Ken Barlow's doorstep.

Source: The Mirror

----------


## Katy

thats actualy a really good story because it des happen. I personally think its realy harsh on the parents as its the kids fault. The thought of Gail behind bars is quite an entertaining thought.

----------


## Kim

Wow I think that has potential to be a great storyline. No-one would ever expect her to be sent to prison.

But David  :Angry: , how many more ways can he think of to make his mum suffer?

----------


## Luna

sounds like a great story line and hopefully this will bring gail to her senses regarding david

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sounds like a good storyline and more trouble ahead for the Platts.....

Hopefully after her spell behind bars, Gail will see sense and do something about David.

----------


## Katy

She really is unfortunate though. I think Daid will finish her off.

----------


## Kim

> She really is unfortunate though. I think Daid will finish her off.


Yeah, if I was her I'd have him on the next form of available transport to his dad's.

----------


## kayla05

This sounds like a good storlyline, cant wait to see this!

----------


## Chris_2k11

More misery for the Platts....

----------


## dddMac1

that is a really good storyline because it will show the reality of what will happen if kids don't go to school

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She looks like a hamster so Gail should be able to chomp through the jail bars with her hamster teeth.

----------


## Pixie

I'm a tad confused - it says that David is in his finale year of school which means when he goes back in September he would be in sixth form which is not compulsory so why would Gail get into trouble for im not going. I understand if it was for him not turning up for this school year but it says that she cleared it with the headmaster for her to tutor david at home

still sounds like a good story though

----------


## kitty_uk

Sounds Like a good storyline, looking forward to watching this one.

----------


## Perdita

David (Jack P Shepherd) and Tina (Michelle Keegan) are stunned when they walk in on their respective mother and father - Gail (Helen Worth) and Joe (Reece Dinsdale) - in a passionate embrace on the sofa. 

The pair kept their intimate liaisons a secret for fear that it would push David over the edge again. Will he be happy for the pair? Or will Tina vent enough anger for her and David together? 

I must quickly mention the week of episodes (November 10 - 14) which feature these scenes. Aside from Liam's murder week, they're some of the best Corrie episodes I've seen in months. I can't remember the last time I laughed so much at five consecutive episodes. Obviously a soap can't be on top form every single week, but I've noticed a distinct improvement in the show's quality across the board. The answer? Kim Crowther, of course.

Craig Gazey portrays David's ex-cell mate Graeme Proctor to perfection. He's probably not going to be everyone's cup of tea, but he's a very promising character. I do worry he's a little too much like Kirk (Andy Whyment), though. From what I've heard, he's even meant to be going for a job at the butchers with Ashley (Steven Arnold). 

I don't want to jinx the improvement, but I think Corrie may have turned the same corner as EastEnders did last year. 

From DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Secret lovers Gail Platt and Joe McIntyre are *finally caught out by their kids â after enjoying a steamy romp on the sofa. 

The couple kept their *relationship secret from David and Tina, fearing theyâd react badly.

So they have been doing their best to hide what theyâve been up to. 

But they are caught on the hop when the pair arrive home early with Davidâs jailbird pal Graeme Proctor.

Shocked by what they walk into, Joeâs fiery daughter Tina storms out in *disgust.

But surprisingly, Gailâs son David doesnât seem bothered by his mumâs new love *interest â just as long as she promises they wonât snog in front of him. 

A Street insider said: âGail and Joe have been sneaking around for months so it was only a matter of time before they got caught. 

âItâs just a shame it happens the way it does because Tina is absolutely *mortified.

âSheâs always been a daddyâs girl and doesnât like the fact he kept his romance a secret from her. She feels she canât trust him any more. 

âDavid comes round to the idea a lot quicker than her.

âBut you can never be sure that what he says is what he means so there may well be a few twists and turns over the next few weeks.â

The dramatic scenes when David and Tina catch their parents romping will be screened on ITV1 a week on Wednesday (November 12).

----------


## Perdita

IT will be fourth time unlucky for Gail Platt as another husband bites the dust. 

She and Joe McIntyre marry later this month but he dies in a boating accident at the beginning of next year. 

Gail (Helen Worth, 58) saw first love Brian Tilsley stabbed to death, Martin Platt run off after an affair and Richard Hillman drown when he tried to murder her entire family by trapping them in a car and plunging it into a canal. 

A show insider said: âThis time she really thinks this is it. But Corrie bosses are determined to make her suffer.â 

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/vie...-is-sunk-again

----------


## alan45

Already mentioned http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=98584

----------


## Perdita

Sorry, did not come up on thread search

----------


## alan45

> Sorry, did not come up on thread search


Did you not remember posting on it :Nono:   :EEK!:   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember what I posted yesterday, let alone when I was on holiday in Spain  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> I don't remember what I posted yesterday, let alone when I was on holiday in Spain


And I thought I was the only sad person who posted on SB while on hols. So you were in Spain that probably explains how I actually managed to post some spoilers before you :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

:Big Grin:  Yes, that could explain it

----------


## Perdita

CHelen Worth (Gail Platt, Corrie)oronation Street's unlucky-in-love medical receptionist Gail Platt - played by Helen Worth - ties the knot for the fourth time during next week's episodes, completely unaware that her husband owes thousands to a loan shark. Gail's first husband Brian Tilsley was stabbed to death, her second Martin Platt ran off with another woman, while her third Richard Hillman was exposed as a serial killer before attempting to kill Gail and her children. Husband 4.0 Joe McIntyre (Reece Dinsdale) looked a promising prospect from the outset, but his financial problems resulted in a bad back, a painkiller addiction and further monetary problems. In the run-up to her character's latest big day, we chat to Helen about her character's luck with men and how Gail's feeling to finally be marrying the love of her life.

How's Gail coping in the run up to the wedding?
"She's absolutely over the moon, as you can imagine! Her gorgeous engagement ring, which I'm looking at now... I don't know if you saw it on screen but you can only just see the little diamond and even though it's like a pin prick, it's her greatest treasure in the world."

Why's Gail prepared to put her life on the line for Joe's debts?
"Gail's extremely happy with him and he's a good man - she thinks that he's going to look after her. They're deliriously happy together. She completely loves him. It's as simple as that."

Does she love Joe more than her ex-husbands?
"Is he my favourite?! Everyone at the time was Gail's favourite! She thought they were all going to be wonderful husbands, but look what happened! Unfortunately for Gail, she never learns. "

Do you think she's cursed?
"She's doing very well with a fourth husband, actually! Gail doesn't see it as bad luck - she just sees it as her life. She's met a man who she thinks will fulfil all her dreams and these men keep appearing! I really think she's very fortunate."

How does Joe compare to Gail's other husbands?
"On paper, Joe looks quite normal! He's like any other normal man with problems and they're getting on top of him. Gail will share those problems. Like she says, when Gail marries him, Joe's problems become her problems and that's the way it should be. That sums their relationship up, really. She'll do anything for him because Gail can't let her dream go. To realise that he's the wrong man would spell the end of her dream, so she's not going to do it."

How pleased are you that Nick's returned to the Street?
"I'm absolutely thrilled! Ben Price is gorgeous, lovely and funny. He'll be a great asset to the Platt household. As for Gail, her dearly beloved son's returned - the favourite, her first born. Ben came into this huge Platt history lesson. It was very funny! I was saying 'yes, and you married her' and he was saying 'who?' I'd forgotten most of it, though!"

Does Gail still have all of her previous wedding rings?
"I think they're mounting up in my makeup box at work!"

Do you think she'll ever be happy in love?
"I hope not because it makes for a much better story if she's not!"

Things take a turn for the worst, thoughâ¦
"No, it doesn't quite work out as she'd planned a few weeks down the line..." 


From DS

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

GRIEVING Gail McIntyre is banned from her husbandâs funeral by his daughter.

Fans will see Joe, who married Gail on Corrie last week, get killed while out sailing on Lake Windermere after a plan to fake his own death backfires. 

Cops suspect Gail (Helen Worth, 59) may have bumped him off. 

And Tina (Michelle Keegan, 22) tells her: âI think youâre lying about how my dad died. 


âI think youâre playing games with the police and with me, so I donât want you at his funeral. You stay away.â 



Daily Star

----------

PILKY (12-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

did gail have anything to do with his death?

----------


## alan45

> did gail have anything to do with his death?


No but Joe takes out an insrance policy in his own name with Gail as the beneficiary

----------


## PILKY

> No but Joe takes out an insrance policy in his own name with Gail as the beneficiary


oh right thanks

----------


## Dazzle

I don't usually feel sorry for Gail, but admit that I do over this storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I don't usually feel sorry for Gail, but admit that I do over this storyline.


 Same, she doesnt seem to have much luck  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2010)

----------


## Abbie

I do as well  :Sad: 

Poor Gail especially when Joe wasnt that bad for her

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> No but Joe takes out an insrance policy in his own name with Gail as the beneficiary


I didn't think insurers paid out so quickly on a new insurance.  Or am I wrong?  Could be that Joe doesn't check the details though, as he doesn't seem that clever!

----------


## Perdita

Depends on the terms of the policy, some might do

----------


## Perdita

Joe also did not want to die, he wanted to disappear for a while but got into trouble and did not make it back.

----------


## Hannelene

Poor Gail but Joe is so desperate to get his hands on money that he ends up killing himself in the process!

----------


## Perdita

HERE'S Coronation Street misery magnet Gail McIntyre burying ANOTHER husband.

Gail - whose four weddings have ended in three funerals and a divorce - lays Joe to rest after an insurance scam goes wrong.

Friends and family rally around yet again as the widow (Helen Worth) follows Joe's hearse in scenes to air in six weeks.


The Sun

*Looks like she can attend the funeral afterall*

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2010), PILKY (27-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

i feel sorry got her

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newlywed Gail McIntyre - played by 59-year-old Helen Worth - faces an impossible decision next week when her husband Joe (Reece Dinsdale) asks for her help in faking his death. Up to his eyes in debt, Joe suggests that their problems would be washed away if they orchestrated a boating accident in which he disappears for seven years, allowing Gail to claim on his life insurance. However, on hearing the details of Joe's fraud plot, Gail's less than impressed and a row between the pair ensues. Joe's decision to head out into the water alone at night takes a fatal turn, though, when he's knocked overboard and drowns, leaving a fraught Gail wondering if he's gone through with his plan or not. We recently gave Helen a call to find out more.

How does Gail react when Joe confesses all about his debts?
"She's taken aback at the start but she decides to help him out of it because that's what marriage is all about. Joe's her man and she'll do anything for him. Just as she protects David from everybody and everything, she'll do the same for Joe. She fights for the men in her life - and it's lovely for them!"

Quite a few viewers would like to see Gail happy - can you ever see that happening?
"Really? I think viewers like to see drama and it's almost expected with Gail now - here comes the next man! I have to say, though, I can't see that there can be any more men in her life. You can only have so many husbands in your life!"

Do you still have all of her wedding rings?
"I think they might be mounting up in my make-up box!"

Why do Joe and Gail head back to the Lakes? How does that plan come about?
"Gail and Joe have been there for the honeymoon and they have a wonderful time - it's such a beautiful place. When they return, Joe concocts his dastardly plot to fake his own death on the boat and takes Gail along with him again. He hopes - and this is where Joe's a little unhinged - that Gail will go along with it. There's no way that Gail would ever go along with it, though, however much she loves him. She's completely moral. Things just keep going wrong for her."

Does Gail have a moral line that she won't cross, even for the men in her life?
"Kind of. In a way, Gail actually crosses the line when she starts covering for Joe's disappearance. It's only because she's trying to convince herself that he'll come back, though. Gail fervently believes that Joe will come to his senses and return to the Street. It's only when she hears that he's not retuning - and he's actually dead - that she has to face reality. She's actually living in a dream world over these few weeks to be honest! As a human being, if you don't hang on to that, what have you got? If you believe that your husband's gone off and committed a silly crime like faking his own death. It's terrible really. Joe's expecting her to stay behind and lie to insurance companies, her family, his family and all their friends and say that he's dead, when she - in her head - absolutely believes that he's not dead. He's expecting a huge amount from Gail and I think that's where Joe's crossed the line with her. She wouldn't have gone if she'd known."

What's going through Gail's head when Joe tells her about his plot to fake his own death?
"There were a few moments in the script when I thought that Gail might go along with his plan, so I played it that way. In the end, though, there had to be a definite turnaround where she resolves that she won't go along with it."

What happens on the day that Joe puts his plan into action?
"There's a horrendous row between Joe and Gail and Gail tries to stop him from leaving. In the end, Joe goes off and leaves her on the jetty, never to be seen again."

After the incident, it's the first time we've seen Gail and David working together as a united front...
"Yes, that's a very interesting one - David helping his mum... Nick's used to being the favourite child and suddenly it's David who's by his mother's side through all this. It's David that knows that their lie about Joe's whereabouts is wrong. David actually tries to stop her but Gail won't give up on the fact that Joe's a good man and they love each other - she's just living in a dream world, hoping all will be well. She must know deep down, though, that he's not coming back. I think David's just pleased that his mother needs him. It's that acceptance after all these years. It's a delight to play scenes with Jack [P Shepherd] because he's just wonderful. I love working with him."

Where does it all go from here for Gail?
"Downhill! I don't know everything yet, but it's becoming pretty clear where it's going. There's a lot more to come! There are so many interesting twists and turns and the way it's all revealed is great."

Doesn't Nick start interfering?
"Nick's a problem at the moment because Gail's covering for Joe's disappearance and Nick's trying to find out what happened. Nick knows that something's wrong and she's keeping it from him so he thinks that he's not her blue-eyed boy at the minute. I'm sure somethings will be resolved, though."

Are you looking forward to the 50th anniversary?
"The whole aftermath of my storyline is a big part of the anniversary. The one thing I can't believe is the amount of storylines I get. I keep thinking I'm going to be put out to grass and then they get Gail going again! It's all storylines for my screen family, though - they're a strong bunch."

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2010), PILKY (02-02-2010)

----------


## PILKY

i'm looking forword to it

----------


## Dazzle

I am too.  It'll be interesting to see David helping his mum and playing the good guy for a change.

----------


## Perdita

FURIOUS Tina McIntyre storms away from her stepmum Gail, who has been cleared of murdering her dad Joe in Corrie.

Tina (Michelle Keegan), who believes Gail is guilty, is helped away by boyfriend Jason (Ryan Thomas) as reporters quiz Gail.

But fans of Gail (Helen Worth) should not celebrate just yet.

The ITV1 soap has filmed two endings and in the other one Gail is jailed for life.

The answer will be revealed in June.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0lViGIRVT

----------


## Perdita

TEMPERS flare when Gail McIntyre is cleared of killing her fella.

The mum-of-three clashes with her step-daughter Tina outside court over Joe’s death.


Tina, played by Michelle Keegan, 22, launches a foul-mouthed attack when the two come face to face and she has to be comforted by ex-lover Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas, 25).


But is this the real ending to the explosive plotline?


Corrie bosses have filmed two versions to try to keep the outcome a secret. Judging by our snap of actress Helen Worth, 59, who plays Gail, she is determined not to spill the beans.


Gail is currently rotting in jail as she awaits trial. Then she comes up against an old neighbour as Corrie killer Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford, 32) becomes a key witness in her trial.


She tells the court that Gail confessed to the murder during a chat in their cell. Tracy says: “Why should I lie? Why would I risk my neck for something so trivial? She’s a killer, she told me everything. She should be locked up.”


And it is not just Gail whose life is turned upside down. Fans will soon see Tina try to kill herself when she stops eating as she struggles to cope with her dad’s death.


In emotional scenes, her pals will be seen breaking down her front door to find her collapsed inside, saying she just wants to die.

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

There is already a thread on this http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...al-scenes-shot

----------


## alan45

If Gail gets out of jail what happens to Traceyluv who is supposedly released for giving evidence against her.

Weak storylining by Corrie

----------


## alan45

I thought I should start a thread about the Gail McIntyre Murder Trial. There are several related threads such as Tracey Frames Gail and Evil Tony bursts out of Prison. As all these events are intertwined into Siege Week I thought a New Thread would be best

----------


## alan45

Weatherfield's favourite busybody Norris Cole will be sending out Twitter updates during Gail McIntyre's trial, starting today.

Under the Twitter name of @NorrisMole, the nosey newsagent will be giving you his view on the court proceedings, as he watches from the public gallery. He'll also make sure you're the first to know the trial gossip from the cobbles!

Twitter is obviously the perfect medium for a gossip who is desperate to spread his opinionated views during the nail-biting murder case.

In other tech news, Corrie is also going High Definition from tonight's episode so you can see all the action from the cobbles - and the new opening titles - in even greater detail.

----------


## alan45

Well thats the trial opened and what a pile of pooh that was. Traceyluv lying through her racehorse-like teeth. Not only was she lying but the evidence she gave even if true would be totally inadmissible as hearsay and would not be acceptable in a court of law. I really dont see why she was called as the first witness anyway.

Oh dear its turning out as big a farce as I thought

----------


## alan45

The rolliing pin story is a mystery, How did Traceyluv know where the rolling pin was hidden. Can somebodey explain to me .

----------


## Perdita

Because Gail told her that she hid it from Joe

----------


## alan45

Thanks. I must have missed that bit. It really makes the story even more stupid

----------


## Katy

it was something to do with the fact gail tole tracy that she his the rolling pin lkie perdita, said because his cooking was so bad!!! ridiculas!

----------


## walsh2509

Bad enough with Tracey , I expect gail to be found not guilty which means as we all know Tracey made the confession stroy up but will somehow get transferred to an open prison !  God I just got it , the way they'll get her into an open prison is a stroyline of her being a Grass and her life being in danger in the prison she's in just now. That in real life would either get you moved to another wing or prison not an open on just after 2 and a bits years of a 15 year sentence. But back to my main point worse than Tracey last night , David ! and the bought witness , we better not be seen togther he says as he stands and chats with her , he wonders off and then comes back with a  coffee for her. DOH!

----------


## alan45

The involvement of Traceyluv in the whole story of Gails trial is just too daft for words. She is a convicted murderer and proven liar. Not only did a jury find her guilty but she lost her appeal. Of course thats when Kate Ford had no intentions of returning to Corrie. 

Her so called evidence would have been totally inadmissable in Court.

----------


## alan45

Gail's trial takes a turn for the worse during this evening's edition of Coronation Street, as David is discredited as a reliable witness. 

With Polish cleaner Anka having gone AWOL, David realises that his evidence is more important that ever.

However, taking to the stand he comes under fire during cross-examination and accidentally reveals that he was responsible for sending the flowers and texts 'from Joe' to Tina. 

At that moment, the barrister for the prosecution launches a verbal attack on David, explaining to the court that they can no longer trust him as he lied in his original statement to protect his mother.

----------


## parkerman

> Not only was she lying but the evidence she gave even if true would be totally inadmissible as hearsay and would not be acceptable in a court of law.


It was too ridiculous for words. No objection from Gail's lawyer, no intervention by the judge. As you say alan, Tracy's evidence would just NOT HAVE BEEN ALLOWED.

----------


## tammyy2j

Gail we get off

----------


## alan45

CORRIE chiefs are set to leave fans hanging a bit longer - by showing them two alternative endings to Gail McIntyre's trial.
Viewers will have to wait until next week to find out whether Gail is convicted of murdering her husband Joe - but they'll be able to see both the guilty and not guilty verdicts online after Thursday's episode.

The long-suffering mum, played by Helen Worth, was banged up on suspicion of murder after her other half drowned following a botched insurance scam.

But in a cruel twist, killer Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) tells the court Gail confessed to the murder while they shared a cell.


Relief ... An alternative scene shows Gail found innocent
After a persuasive testimony from Tracy, the jury have no idea she had made a bargain with police in order to get moved to an open prison.

While Gail's sons David (Jack P Shepherd) and Nick (Ben Price) wait in the gallery to find out if their mum is convicted, the two endings play out.










In one, a jubilant Gail leaves the court a free woman but the other shows her distraught as she's led into the cells as her family face the press outside.

The endings are available on Corrie's official website at 9.30pm on Thursday June 3.

Viewers can find out which ending is used in the episode airing on Monday June 7 on ITV1.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0phUn0GZ1

----------


## alan45

I honestly think if Gail gets convicted on the so called evidence of Traceyluv then I will stop watching Corrie.  All this nonsense to bring back a crap character played by a crap actress Daran Littles blue ey Kate Ford

----------


## Perdita

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead.php?108608         We know what is going to happen

----------


## alan45

> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead.php?108608         We know what is going to happen



The original thread is here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...al-scenes-shot

----------


## alan45

MEDDLING mum Gail McIntyre faces jail yet again - this time for driving her son's girlfriend to SUICIDE.

GP's secretary Gail hacks into Natasha Blackman's medical records to discover she's had a secret abortion.

And when she tells her son Nick what Natasha's done, he dumps her - and she ends up killing herself. The shocking storyline - which unfolds in September - comes just a few months after Gail (Helen Worth) was cleared in court of murdering her husband Joe.

She now risks prosecution for breaching data protection laws, and could lose her job for abusing her position. A Corrie source said: "Gail has always put her family first - and this will be no different.

"But her meddling will have terrible consequences."

Natasha (Rachel Leskovac) has the abortion after Nick leaves her when she tells him she's expecting.

He comes crawling back and she decides not to tell him in case he leaves her again.

But Gail's suspicions are aroused - and she just can't resist satisfying her curiosity.

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2010), LalaGaga (18-07-2010), lizann (20-07-2010), tammyy2j (19-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> MEDDLING mum Gail McIntyre faces jail yet again - this time for driving her son's girlfriend to SUICIDE.
> 
> GP's secretary Gail hacks into Natasha Blackman's medical records to discover she's had a secret abortion.


This doesn't sound like something goody-two-shoes Gail would do...I'm quite shocked.

----------


## Perdita

But Gail is still in shock and grieving, I don't think she has even started to come to terms with Joe's death and her time in jail

----------


## alan45

Somehow I cannot se Gail receive a prison sentence for breaches of the Data Protection Act

----------


## Perdita

This is soapland though  lol. She would lose her job though

----------


## alan45

> . She would lose her job though


And rightly so.!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Hopefully this time she will be keep in jail

----------


## Perdita

Does not say she is going to jail, just that she could face it, so you might be disappointed. But I can see her as new shop assistant at Dev's once Molly has gone because she should certainly lose her job at the medical centre

----------


## lizann

She should at least be fired from her job

----------


## Red08

Surely u dont go to prison for that??  She would surely just loose her job?

----------


## Lainie

im surprised she has still go a job with a criminal record - working in a doctors. surely that couldnt happen?

----------


## Perdita

She was proven innocent in court, she does not have a criminal record

----------


## alan45

Too funny not to share

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2013), Siobhan (10-01-2013), tammyy2j (10-01-2013), thestud2k7 (11-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Worth has reportedly told producers she wants to remain at the soap.

Worth - who has starred as Gail Platt for 39 years - is said to have quashed recent speculation that she plans to leave the show after her wedding.

According to the Daily Star, a Coronation Street source said: "Helen's told bosses she is happy to stay as long as they want her. She's getting wed but there's no chance of her quitting."

The 62-year-old got engaged to teacher Trevor Dawson in March 2012 after the pair had dated for over a year, and they are due to be married later this month.

At the time of the engagement a friend said: "The one thing missing from her life for many years was a loving *partner to share in her success. She has found that in Trevor and everybody is overjoyed for the pair of them."

Worth was previously married to Michael Angelis for 21 years before they divorced in 2001 when he admitted to having had an affair.

----------


## alan45

.....

----------


## alan45

.....

----------


## Perdita

Mon 09 Jun 2014
Time: 8.00pm - 8.30pm
ITV



Gail & Me celebrates Helen Worthâs drama-filled 40 years on Britainâs most famous street, Since the summer of 1974, as long suffering Gail, she has been involved in some of Coronation Streetâs most talked about storylines, including her part in five marriages, getting pushed down the stairs by son David and going through the trauma of her 13 year old daughterâs pregnancy.

In this tribute we hear how Helen was brought in as a glamorous young character in the 70âs to freshen up life on the Street. Helen reveals what Pat Phoenix was really like behind the scenes and Cheryl Murray, who played Suzie Birchall, talks about the impact '70s IT girls' Gail and Suzie had on the Street, Amanda Barrie, who played Alma Halliwell, reunites with Helen in the Streetâs cafÃ©, home to 15 years of fond memories for the both of them.

Actor Brian Capron, alias Richard âNorman Bates with a briefcaseâ Hillman, also returns to the cobbles to recall the âkillerâ Corrie storylines that rocked the nation.

The documentary also tracks Gailâs disastrous love life, her relationship with David âthe son from hellâ, and reflects on one of the Streetâs greatest rivalries â Gail versus Eileen.

Sue Nicholls, who plays Gailâs mum Audrey, reveals how in real life Helen Worth sends her a Motherâs Day card each year, such is the closeness of their working relationship.

The programme features contributions from cast members past and present including Jack P. Shepherd, Sue Nicholls, Paula Lane, Brian Capron, Amanda Barrie, Sue Cleaver, Cheryl Murray, Ben Price and Tina OâBrien.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Gail McIntyre will face a terrible dilemma when she learns that 'Gavin Rodwell' is an impostor.

Former Hollyoaks and Mr Selfridge actor Oliver Farnworth has spent almost two months on screen in the role of Andy, who is pretending to be Michael's son Gavin.

Helen Worth, Gail, Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Helen Worth as Gail

After successfully keeping his deceit under wraps, Andy finally confides in his love interest Steph Britton this week by revealing his true identity.

The pair both decide to keep the truth to themselves in the aftermath, but they won't manage to stay out of trouble for long as Michael's partner Gail (Helen Worth) is next to uncover the shocking secret.

Although Gail is keen to expose Andy's deception, she realises that Michael may not be able to cope with the shock due to his heart condition.

Feeling torn, Gail also starts covering for Andy for Michael's sake, but her decision could prove costly for her relationship.

Oliver Farnwoth plays Gavin Rodwell in Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Oliver Farnworth plays 'Gavin Rodwell'

It's already been revealed that the real Gavin will be showing up on the cobbles in the near future and Digital Spy can confirm that actor Mark Holgate will be playing the role for a guest stint.

The arrival of Gavin will come in time for Gail and Michael's upcoming wedding, leaving fans to wonder whether this unexpected development and Gail's role in the lie could throw a major spanner in the works.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), swmc66 (13-01-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

Really hope the wedding goes ahead - Michael is good for the 'Platt' family. Hope there's a way for the fake Gavin to stay - he's really dishy and a good actor but probably got other acting options ..............

----------

Perdita (15-01-2015), swmc66 (16-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's cast and crew have been working on location today (March 12) for Gail McIntyre and Michael Rodwell's second attempt at tying the knot.

Helen Worth and Les Dennis, who play the on-screen couple, were spotted filming in Manchester alongside their on-screen family.

Les Dennis as Michael on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Les Dennis on location for Coronation Street

Gail and Michael's first wedding day arrived earlier this week in Monday night's episodes, but Gail ended up arriving late and missing their scheduled slot following an unexpected visit from Michael's son Gavin.

As Gail thought that she had already met the son of her husband-to-be, it was a huge shock to her when the real Gavin arrived and exposed the deception of impostor Andy Carver.

Paparazzi pictures taken today appear to show that the second wedding day will run more smoothly as Gail arrives on time, but whether she has finally got her happy ending remains to be seen.


Les Dennis as Michael Rodwell & Helen Worth as Gail Platt on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Gail and Michael share a kiss

Another major difference from the last wedding is the presence of Gail's daughter Sarah-Louise and granddaughter Bethany, who had been unable to fly back from Milan for this week's ceremony.

Tina O'Brien and newcomer Lucy Fallon, who play Sarah and Bethany, were among those present for the on-location shoot today. Bethany's return scenes will be screened at the end of next week, while Sarah arrives back a few days afterwards in order to track her wayward daughter down.


Coronation Street will air the wedding scenes in a few weeks' time on ITV.

----------

tammyy2j (13-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

she be honest with michael

----------


## Perdita

Over on Coronation Street, Gail McIntyre will soon realise that her problems are only just beginning following the shock death of Gavin Rodwell.

Gail (Helen Worth) has vowed to keep her partner Michael in the dark about his son's demise, but she realises that it won't be an easy task when Michael's aunt Barbara arrives on her doorstep.

Barbara turns up on the cobbles to break the news of Gavin's death, which forces Gail to quickly come up with a cover story - claiming that Michael is unwell in hospital and won't be able to attend the funeral.

While Barbara appears to accept Gail's excuses, she leaves her shaken by revealing that Gavin actually died of a heart attack rather than the road crash he was involved in.

Needing to keep up appearances, Gail promises that she will attend Gavin's funeral in Michael's place, but how easy will she find lying to all of Michael's family?

Barbara visits Gail
Â© ITV
Barbara visits Gail

Gail agrees to attend the funeral
Â© ITV
Gail agrees to attend the funeral

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, March 20 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Gail's new pup

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015), lizann (20-03-2015), maidmarian (20-03-2015), parkerman (20-03-2015), tammyy2j (20-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

That is amazing it really looks like her

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That is amazing it really looks like her


I was scrolling down the screen and when got
to top of head-thought it was her!
I did realise my mistake ??a bit later tho!

----------

alan45 (21-03-2015), Dazzle (21-03-2015), swmc66 (20-03-2015), tammyy2j (20-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Strong and widespread gales are forecast

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), maidmarian (04-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm speechless!

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015), Perdita (04-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm speechless!


Well -dont mess with Gail-with those muscles!!
Or u might be worse than speechless.!

Great pics ( and pecs).! tho

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), Perdita (04-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does she mostly be written as a dim witted idiot, she was great giving her monologue about the Street during Aidan's suicide discovery, I would like to see strong surviving supportive Gail more

----------


## lizann

gail needs her fringe cut, how can she see anything

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's producer Iain MacLeod has spoken about Gail Rodwell's return to the cobbles, revealing that original plans for her comeback were changed.

Gail heads back home and walks straight into trouble next Friday (October 25), intervening as her granddaughter Bethany Platt faces a fierce backlash on the cobbles.

Next week's episodes see Bethany (Lucy Fallon) share a scandalous kiss with Daniel Osbourne, who's struggling with his wife Sinead's terminal illness. When word of their betrayal spreads, Bethany gets a frosty reception from the likes of Tracy Barlow and Sally Metcalfe.

Gail (Helen Worth) reappears just in time to break up the row and defend Bethany. Once she catches up on recent events, Gail gives Bethany some wise advice â revealing a whole new zen-like attitude after her time abroad.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other media at a Coronation Street press event on Monday (October 14), MacLeod was asked what has happened to Gail to spark such a change in her outlook.

He laughed: "Less has happened to her than had originally happened in some versions of the story, where she came back fully meditative and doing yogic flying and the like!

"She's still the Gail that viewers will recognise, but she's a little more grounded and more mother earth.

"I found the scenes coming up between Gail and Bethany really moving, actually. She's still the Gail we know and love, but there might be a few more harem pants in her wardrobe and a few more coiffure choices."

Asked whether Gail has been enjoying a holiday romance, MacLeod replied: "No. There was originally a story on the table where she did, but we moved away from that in the end, just because we don't want Gail to get together with another serial killer! And if we were going to do it, we'd want to do it on screen rather than off screen!

"So no, she hasn't. She's just had a zen-like epiphany. But it won't turn into a pastiche of a hippy lifestyle â she's still Gail."

Gail's return scenes air as part of a heartbreaking hour-long episode, featuring the death of Sinead.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-52867159  Michael Angelis has died, aged 76

Michael Angelis was an English actor. He was best known for Boys from the Black Stuff, G.B.H. and as a UK narrator of the British children's television series Thomas and Friends from 1991 to 2012, as well as several other products and media related to the franchise. He was husband of Helen Worth (Gail Platt/Rodwell)  


RIP

----------

lizann (31-05-2020)

----------


## lizann

> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-52867159  Michael Angelis has died, aged 76
> 
> Michael Angelis was an English actor. He was best known for Boys from the Black Stuff, G.B.H. and as a UK narrator of the British children's television series Thomas and Friends from 1991 to 2012, as well as several other products and media related to the franchise. He was husband of Helen Worth (Gail Platt/Rodwell)  
> 
> 
> RIP


Rip

----------


## vapeat

This has nothing to do with the storyline but I wish they would give Gail a haircut.  The style that she has now does not suit her and nearly hides her face.

----------

lizann (04-01-2021), Snagglepus (16-11-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> This has nothing to do with the storyline but I wish they would give Gail a haircut.  The style that she has now does not suit her and nearly hides her face.


Don't know about her hair, but have you seen the colour of her living room chair, it's minging!!
They really need a big clean, maybe she has bad eyesight and can't see her hair is a mess or the state of the house 👩*🦯

----------


## lizann

> This has nothing to do with the storyline but I wish they would give Gail a haircut.  The style that she has now does not suit her and nearly hides her face.


it's very thick

----------

